# Favorite dog training method?



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

What is your favorite dog training method? Is it Positive Reinforcement, clicker training, dominance alpha pack training, e-training, or whatever. 

My favorite dog training method I have not decided but it is Positive Reinforcement. Once upon a time I believed in the alpha training, but later was convinced it is not a healthy method. I am studying all kinds of amazing Positive Reinforcement training methods. I like my philosophy, however a training method could fit it. Maybe I could develop a new idea of Positive Reinforcement training. I am going to try out the clicker training tomorrow with my own dog Riley that I should've started years ago. Why don't I start sooner than later? Should start more a sooner than later. Do want to be a professional dog trainer the new dog whisperer hero!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Every dog is different and needs a different training plan designed around it, ready to change as the dog matures and shows different aspects of it's personality.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I use mostly positive. I do use a prong, but not an e-collar. I don't use a clicker either. I've learned one method doesn't always work for some dogs.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

2 by 4


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> 2 by 4


Need help how do you stop him from taking the 2 + 4 from you ! Lol Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

With another 2 by 4!


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

That's funny

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSxOwner (Jul 9, 2013)

The difference I have seen between positive reinforcement vrs corrections is unreal. I would never go back to corrections. I use a clicker and positive reinforcement. If someone likes teaching their dog tricks a clicker is an excellent tool that I think speeds up training when used properly. If you have never used a clicker or pr I would do some research first and watch some videos because you can really it up if you don't. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

All of it at once.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

David Taggart said:


> All of it at once.


Same. I don't do any dominance training though, but I do have expectations, sorta NILIF.

I start with Positive Reinforcement for _teaching_ all new behaviors. I used to use a clicker, but I am bad at fumbling treats and leashes and clickers so my dog's 'click' is actually me using "Yessss!" as a marker. When I shape something new, "yessss" + treat is how we communicate.

After a behavior is already known I use a balance of corrections and rewards to proof and really solidify exactly what I want. "yess" when correct + reward, "No" + correction when wrong. I don't need to correct often anymore, much like "yes" has been conditioned as a reward, she understands "no" means she's not doing something right.

I didn't introduce corrections until my puppy was older. As my trainer explained it to me, if you only reward when they do something right, you only teach half the command. what happens if they choose to ignore you? they do not know what that result is - in some cases "oh I will miss out on a reward" is not enough incentive for my dog to do the command. By introducing a correction it's extremely black and white: they know exactly what outcome is for each thing they decide. This worked for my particular dog, probably isn't necessary for other dogs, just what works best here  She likes to train a lot and has gained a lot of confidence with the balance of knowing exactly what I"m asking.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I use mostly positive methods for training but do you some compulsion for intentional noncompliance. My biggest issue is outing a tug. train train train that outing the tug results in getting the tug back but it has to end at some point and he reads my body language for the last tug all to well. Sometimes I have to pop him with the pinch to get it back.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I think it's nigh on impossible to be 100% positive reinforcement training, but I do lean towards the PR side when training. However, I have no problem using corrections when needed. I think the key is to tailor the training to the dog that's in front of you.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I prefer positive reinforcement in the learning phase and a balanced approach in the proofing phase. 

Not to say I didn't use a prong to teach Lucky she was not a sled dog running the Iditarod, but it was effective after only two corrections (ie me stopping and Lucky continuing on to the end of the leash).


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

as far as I know, there is no foolproof method, but am not a fan of harsh methods. These dogs want to please.

That said, there is a time and a place for corrections.


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

Everytime I here positive reinforcement I immediately think back to conditioning from psych class where it is defined byy adding stimuli for both positive and negative actions.
Anyway I use positive training and only when appropriate in a few instances use positive reinforcement with the the prong and a tug. When initially teaching an action I use a marker like a clicker as well.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

mego said:


> Same. I don't do any dominance training though, but I do have expectations, sorta NILIF.
> 
> I start with Positive Reinforcement for _teaching_ all new behaviors. I used to use a clicker, but I am bad at fumbling treats and leashes and clickers so my dog's 'click' is actually me using "Yessss!" as a marker. When I shape something new, "yessss" + treat is how we communicate.
> 
> ...


@mego

Can you explain NILIF?


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

NILF.

Ninjas I'd like to be friends with
Or 
Nothing In life is free. 

Daily behaviors are rewarded with daily activities. Ie you sit you get to go outside. The dog goes through you for what both you and the dog wants.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

NILIF, clicker, positive reinforcement and because he's pulling again on walks :/ I'm looking into a pronged collar. It's training the husband that's the hard one haha he loves to spoil the pup (1 1/2 year old puppy that is) and doesn't really do the NILIF training which is hard because I work so hard for him to come home and just undo it all


----------



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

This has been my experience (although limited) with training, my own dogs and seeing several other trained dogs:
I use Positive Reinforcement to teach the behaviors (8 weeks to 14 weeks old). I use limited treats, and only during the "learning" phase. Once the dog learns the behavior, I stop using treats.
After the dog has learned the commands, and after 14 weeks old, minimum, I use physical correction (prong collar) to discipline when commands arent immediately obeyed.

Here is what I have learned: 
Positive Reinforcement is great for teaching young puppies. However, there are limitations to when and how quickly they obey the commands. Specifically, when there are disctractions, other dogs and people running around, etc.
The corrections immediately solved the problem with the dog not obeying during high distractions.
I have seen many dogs trained with Positive only and all of these dogs do not obey when they are distracted. When I bring this up with the owners, they usually respond with "I would rather my dog not listen only when they are distracted, than use physical corrections and permanantly destroy my bond with them". 

My bond with my dog is stronger than before and she obeys no matter what distractions are present. I started using Positive only until I read a book which opened my eyes to physical correction (how to apply them and why, and how a dog relates to the corrections), and once I applied this method, I was amazed at how quickly my dog obeyed commands.

I think there is a common misconception between physical correction (used properly) and physical abuse to a dog. They are completely un-related.


----------



## sheep (Dec 2, 2011)

Personally I prefer +R, thought I use corrections as well. It has to depend on the dog's temperament, what works for each dog and each situation, and then it also depends on if a certain method makes sense to me or not.

If possible, what owner would actually prefer corrections over +R anyways? Thought there might be times when a well done correction can be more effective and fast, and sometimes a short time discomfort is better than a long term attempt of solving the issue which can be limiting for both owner and dog's life.


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

My favorite method of training I think is agility. I tried to. mix that in with my dogs hunting training. But Lol that was like letting a kid run loose in a toy store.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

halo2013 said:


> My favorite method of training I think is agility.http://www.petguide.com/mobile



Could you please explain this method? I don't know as I've ever heard of the agility method of training.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Could you please explain this method? I don't know as I've ever heard of the agility method of training.


I'm also very interested to know... I trial in agility, but have never heard of an "agility" training method...


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Dog agility is a dog sport in which a handler directs a dog through an obstacle course in a race for both time and accuracy. Dogs run off-leash with no food or toys as incentives, and the handler can touch neither dog nor obstacles.[1][2][3][4][5] Consequently the handler's controls are limited to voice, movement, and various body signals, requiring exceptional training of the animal and coordination of the handler.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Its definitely something that you and your dog have to have respect and bond. Because your telling your dog what to do. It takes a lot of time.. and practice. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

I like it because its that time training where you can see your dogs level of respect for you as a dog owner and handler. For me its a good feeling knowing my dog respects my commands

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

halo2013 said:


> I like it because its that time training where you can see your dogs level of respect for you as a dog owner and handler. For me its a good feeling knowing my dog respects my commands
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My dog loves agility because he can run, jump and weave. The dog walk is his favorite though, he is higher than me! Wonder if that'll be a problem in our rank?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

halo2013 said:


> I like it because its that time training where you can see your dogs level of respect for you as a dog owner and handler. For me its a good feeling knowing my dog respects my commands
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah...

This is my dog and I competing... 





 




 
But Agility is a sport, not a method of training. lmao. :laugh: :crazy:


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

That's awesome! I haven't taken halo to any competitions yet. Lol yea its a sport. But i trained halo thru every step of it lol I think I had just as much fun as she did. I been working with my brothers dog agility teaching him. I just like teaching it to dogs.

But your baby did awesome with it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

halo2013 said:


> That's awesome! I haven't taken halo to any competitions yet. Lol yea its a sport. But i trained halo thru every step of it lol I think I had just as much fun as she did. I been working with my brothers dog agility teaching him. I just like teaching it to dogs.
> 
> But your baby did awesome with it
> 
> ...


I trained my dog alone, too. I teach group agility training classes when there isn't snow on the ground, and foundation classes for puppies to be raised correctly for sports.

But my point was that you answered this thread saying that agility was your favorite training method... and it's not a training method at all. It's a sport. That usually requires lots of food or toy motivation and positive reinforcement training.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

My 9 week old girl responds well to the clicker. She learns a new command every about every week. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Mishka&Milo said:


> My 9 week old girl responds well to the clicker. She learns a new command every about every week.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My 11 week old loves the clicker as well!


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Mishka&Milo said:


> My 9 week old girl responds well to the clicker. She learns a new command every about every week.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Really that's cool. My dog liked it for awhile and when I came out from putting laundry in the dryer she had it in pieces. So I took the hint lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl: omg


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> But my point was that you answered this thread saying that agility was your favorite training method... and it's not a training method at all. It's a sport. That usually requires lots of food or toy motivation and positive reinforcement training.


yup...that's how I did it before Jax blew out her ACL. Can't wait till my new little guy is old enough to train. I had so much fun.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My favorite training methods...hmmm...I never know the proper terminology. R+...R-...this....that....

I love positive based methods. I like to build the relationship with the dog thru rewards. Finding the dog's "crack" is always interesting. Clicker training...my trainer once told me it was the most powerful tool in the dog world...LOVE LOVE LOVE clicker training. Breaking it all down for the dog to understand and marking that one instance..then seeing it click for them. Free shaping is new to me. Not sure how I feel about that yet.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> then seeing it click for them.


THAT'S THE WHOLE POINT. /pun. XD



> Free shaping is new to me. Not sure how I feel about that yet.


I wasn't sure how I felt about it at first, either. Now it's a default after only really using it for a few months... Had a job interview a few weeks ago and there was a working portion for dog training. I shaped the whole task. They were pleasantly surprised. I didn't even notice until they said something. haha.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

halo2013 said:


> Really that's cool. My dog liked it for awhile and when I came out from putting laundry in the dryer she had it in pieces. So I took the hint lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's always fun to find the gifts they leave you!! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> THAT'S THE WHOLE POINT. /pun. XD
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure how I felt about it at first, either. Now it's a default after only really using it for a few months... Had a job interview a few weeks ago and there was a working portion for dog training. I shaped the whole task. They were pleasantly surprised. I didn't even notice until they said something. haha.


This is the first puppy I've done free shaping with. I'm not sure I have the patience for it. Luring and clicking...yes. Stand there and wait for him to do something that I want? Not so sure! lol


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Lots of clicker / marker training. experimenting with free shaping. some mild use of prong collar. I used to be very heavy handed with a prong but have have lightened up a lot over time.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I adore the clicker with my dogs, because they are SO EXCITED when they see the clicker in my hand, knowing we are going to do a little formal training. That engagement and bond is what makes it a complete joy to work on training. 

As I said, I do believe that corrections have a place in training, but as many have stated, only after the dog understands the commands, and what I'm expecting. For the most part, I've only had to use very light corrections, and in most cases a simple EHH noise is enough, although I've used a slight leash pop as well. In the past I've used harsher methods, and usually didn't have nearly as reliable of results as I do nowadays.

I love free shaping to teach tricks, and my favorite was teaching our husky to sneeze on command. That one always got a good giggle out of people. I was in the process of teaching our other dogs to 'speak' as if to say bless you to him, and the bring him a handkerchief after that, which would have been awesome, but we lost him to cancer, and the one of the others to seizures not too much later.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

My favorite method is what-EVER works with the dog in front of me!!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

G-burg said:


> My favorite method is what-EVER works with the dog in front of me!!


Me too. Each dog is different, brings different things to the table, drives,personality,brains. 

Try one thing, if not working, try something else. 

With my most current pup, I started free shaping as a baby, moved to positive reinforcement only, then graduated to different rewards, and interspersing corrections when needed. I do think the free shaping and lots if positive helped a lot. I do use a prong on my boy, but find if I forget it, he does fine with just a flat collar. He enjoys learning. I credit the free shaping for that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

I mostly use positive methods using the word yes like you would use a clicker, I have used a prong but usually I will just clap my hands or say NO or AHH AHH.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> This is the first puppy I've done free shaping with. I'm not sure I have the patience for it. Luring and clicking...yes. Stand there and wait for him to do something that I want? Not so sure! lol


Haha, I think I like it, because I would rather be patient and happy than quick and frustrated. So many times dogs don't "get" what I'm trying to lure or capture and it just angers me and I get frustrated and have to stop training short so that I don't ruin it all. But this way, nothing can be my fault so I don't get frustrated!

Odd? Absolutely. Working? Absolutely. :crazy:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't get frustrated when luring. if it's not working I step back and think about what I'm doing wrong. I'm not great at waiting


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> This is the first puppy I've done free shaping with. I'm not sure I have the patience for it. Luring and clicking...yes. Stand there and wait for him to do something that I want? Not so sure! lol


I like to do both. I spent a lot of time capturing behaviors with Halo, probably the most of any of my dogs, but I also did some with Keefer and Dena. I'd just sit on the floor and hang out with her and mark and reward anything I liked. I took the first week off work, and then spent the next few weeks taking long lunch breaks so I could come home and spend time with her. Usually she "worked" for a portion of her lunch kibble, using it as training treats. I don't know if it was technically free shaping since I wasn't working on incremental steps towards any particular behavior, I was just reinforcing things I liked and wanted to encourage, especially focus. 

Luring is great because the lure motion can be faded to become your hand signal for a particular behavior, so that's something I'll probably always do in addition to other methods.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We did the traditional AKC Canine Good Citizen obedience training. I just recently started Mirror Method Training and we love it. All off leash all the time no matter what level the dog is at, clicker and treats, mostly lots of fun. It's technically shaping (reinforcing the behavior you want). It's pretty much the exact opposite of the usual obedience training. Lots of relationship building


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> My favorite training methods...hmmm...I never know the proper terminology. R+...R-...this....that....
> 
> I love positive based methods. I like to build the relationship with the dog thru rewards. Finding the dog's "crack" is always interesting. Clicker training...my trainer once told me it was the most powerful tool in the dog world...LOVE LOVE LOVE clicker training. Breaking it all down for the dog to understand and marking that one instance..then seeing it click for them. Free shaping is new to me. Not sure how I feel about that yet.


I'm using a combination of operant conditioning and clicker by meisterfeld! Reading a lot of his great books


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Never met a dog who didn't like clicker training. It's more the owners who have a problem with it if they (owners) don't like it.
My clicker trained dogs have been the most obedient dogs I have had and also the happiest in complying. You need to study the method before starting. Some think it is a magic tool but there is a science behind it.
And the cool think is that you don't have to use the clicker after they have learned the behavior on cue.
This method works for every animal with a brain.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

looks like you decided. anyone that trains and socializes their dog is
a whisperer.



Lobobear44 said:


> What is your favorite dog training method? Is it Positive Reinforcement, clicker training, dominance alpha pack training, e-training, or whatever.
> 
> >>> My favorite dog training method I have not decided but it is Positive Reinforcement. <<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> Never met a dog who didn't like clicker training. It's more the owners who have a problem with it if they (owners) don't like it.
> My clicker trained dogs have been the most obedient dogs I have had and also the happiest in complying. You need to study the method before starting. Some think it is a magic tool but there is a science behind it.
> And the cool think is that you don't have to use the clicker after they have learned the behavior on cue.
> This method works for every animal with a brain.


I am a very quick learner with dog training. Also have studied so I am doing fine with it!


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## TexasCrane (Nov 13, 2013)

Lobobear44 said:


> I am a very quick learner with dog training. Also have studied so I am doing fine with it!


Weren't you just trying to have your account deleted a week ago?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

alexg said:


>


I love this!


----------

